# Nissan Factory Service Manuals



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

I would like to get my hands on the same manual that the factory certified techs use. Does anybody know where to get them? Not the Chiltons or Haynes. I have those already. 

I have seen some CDROMs on ebay but, I don't know if they are any good or not.


Thanks,

old90


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The CDROMs on ebay are usually the right ones.. The oldest one you'll find out there though is for a '94 model if you want it on CD.
The print manuals you can get for any year by looking around.

I have a friend that used to have a '90 print manual for sale, but I'm not sure if he sold it. I gave him a call and told him to get back to me if he still has it.


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool...If he sold it maybe we can find out where he got it.


Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

He got it directly from Nissan several years ago. They're around $100.

just watch ebay for them as well.. they usually go for $30-50 there.
It will be light blue in color with red/pink writing on the cover.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7949634488&category=34229
here's a 91...

94..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7949760225&category=34229

90..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7950755197&category=34229


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> He got it directly from Nissan several years ago. They're around $100.
> 
> just watch ebay for them as well.. they usually go for $30-50 there.
> It will be light blue in color with red/pink writing on the cover.
> ...




Thanks a lot....that helps very much....

old90


----------

